# Three more beauties from Colombia...



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 20, 2018)

I spent most of January down in Colombia shooting and guiding a photo workshop.

Here are 3 more of my favourites from the trip.

Full trip report here - http://vrfg.r.a.d.sendibm1.com/6d3o7kv7t77f.html

Cheers!

Glenn






Empress Brilliant





Blue-whiskered Tanager





Golden-chested Tanager


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2018)

Stunning pictures. Great shots, Glenn.


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 26, 2018)

Beautiful Shots Glenn.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 26, 2018)

Glenn, once again I really love to see how you can manage to put the AF and the sharpness on the right spot. 

TBO and not knowing how you do your PP to me it seems that there is a little bit too much sharpening in post, esp. in the pic of the Blue-whiskered Tanager. See the slight artefacts at the oof vertical branch for example. 

But this could be also recalculation of the size. 
And - of course - it's always all about taste.


----------

